# brute force wont charge



## james83 (Oct 31, 2012)

my 06 750 wont charge i have the service manual off here and i did the regulator ohm check and it checked good but when i did the stator check it was good voltage wise was around 38 volts all 3 times and the ohm test on the stator the most i got was .004 and by the manual its suppose to be .29 to .43 manual doesn't say anything about the volatge being normal and ohms not any help would be great i work on furnaces and air conditioners for a living so i am very familar with a multimeter and have a good one so i know it isn't the problem


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Check your buss connector the 06 750's have a bad problem with the buss connectors giving all kinds of electrical problems.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

x2 buss connector located under rear fenders close to fuel tank fill spout


----------



## james83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Yea I knew about the buss connector I was just making sure it wasn't something else first and the stator passes voltage test but not the ohm test and was wondering if someone knew what this ment since it doesn't say in the manual


----------



## james83 (Oct 31, 2012)

well ended up pulling rear plastic tonight and checking buss connector and it was bad I wire nuted wires together just to see if It fixed it and its charging now so ill get stuff and fix it right tomorrow guess I shouldn't of put off taking it apart and fixing it I guess

---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 PM ----------

thanks for the replies everyone


----------



## Wpeschel (Jan 21, 2009)

Did the 07 have this buss? I can't seem to find one on mine. 

Also will your brute stay running if you disconnest the battery? im trying to determine if mine is charging or not. 

Thanks.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Wpeschel said:


> Did the 07 have this buss? I can't seem to find one on mine.
> 
> Also will your brute stay running if you disconnest the battery? im trying to determine if mine is charging or not.
> 
> Thanks.


Easiest way is to just test the voltage at the battery. Running it should have between 14.2 and 14.4 volts. Not running it should be just under 13...like between 12.5 & 12.8 

I thought the 06s didn't have the buss connector...at least I don't see or feel one on mine. Maybe some got left over 05 harness. Maybe I'm just getting blind in my old age.


----------

